# Charcoal



## Boatboy24 (Jul 1, 2016)

For those of you that like to grill with charcoal - particularly Kingsford, this of one of 3 times a year that Lowes and HD have great prices. Two bags for under $10. That's pretty much half price. I usually stock up and will be grabbing 8 or 10 bags today. I'll then replenish at the next sale (labor day) and that'll hold me until Memorial Day, when they also have the same pricing. 

I prefer to grill with lump charcoal and use Kingsford in the smoker, but at these prices, it is hard not to jump on it.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 1, 2016)

I will have to check them out. I need a few bags of the lump for the Kamodo for sure. Who has the better price on the lump?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 1, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> I will have to check them out. I need a few bags of the lump for the Kamodo for sure. Who has the better price on the lump?



Quite often, its Wal-Mart. Royal Oak Lump is pretty good stuff. 

DO NOT buy Cowboy brand. Total garbage. I've had pieces of metal, concrete, etc in bags of Cowboy.

Just got back from Lowes - two packs of Kingsford everywhere!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 1, 2016)

Sounds like a quick trip to Wallyworld is in order........

Can't wait!


----------



## ceeaton (Jul 1, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> DO NOT buy Cowboy brand. Total garbage. I've had pieces of metal, concrete, etc in bags of Cowboy.



I still occasionally get the Cowboy brand, but do often find smooth river rocks attached to some of the pieces.

Thanks for the heads up on the Kingsford, that is a good price!


----------



## Steve_M (Jul 1, 2016)

Man I was just at HD yesterday, looked to the charcoal aisle saying to self now, do I need anything?
Steve


----------



## TXWineDuo (Jul 1, 2016)

We got ours on sale last August at Tractor Supply they had the 17lb bag on sale for $7.99. We stopped at the first store and got the last bag then we went home and I kept thinking that we might need some more!! So next morning we just happened to go to breakfast place that is close by another TS store and got the last two, one on clearance for $4.99 and another bag had a rip in it and was taped up just asking to be marked down, got it for $2.00.... So at the third store I asked the cashier if they price match their other stores and the manager looked at our receipt and we got 4 more, feeling guilty I did not taking the last one. So total of 7) bags around 119lbs of lump charcoal for $35 and for you proofers here is the pic.
TXWineDuo


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 1, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like a quick trip to Wallyworld is in order........
> 
> Can't wait!



Hold on. Don't know if you have 'Food Town' in your neck of the woods, but this is a nice score:

http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?66204-Royal-Oak-Sale


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 1, 2016)

Would you believe I completely struck out at Wallyworld....... 50 mile RT......... Not a single bag of lump charcoal in the fricken store. I did snag a few more high lumen solar patio lights and a couple nice Calibrachoa hanging baskets that had just come in and were not already dead in like 24hrs. Luckily my local Smith's (Kroger) carries Simple Truth Lump Charcoal. I am almost through my first bag and it seems to get rave reviews on some of the BBQ forums who say it is made by Royal Oak but is higher quality than Royal Oak. Has worked great in the Kamado so far. The price is right as well.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 1, 2016)

A lot of store brands are made by RO. Here's a nice site for charcoal reviews:

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice link! Of course they didn't have the Simple Truth Lump Charcoal. Did find a site where a guy had gone through 3 bags and said it was the best lump charcoal he had ever bought......

http://firewoodhoardersclub.com/forums/threads/my-favorite-lump.18854/

Snagged a bag just now. 8.8lbs for $6.99.

Trying to figure out what to smoke the weekend. May give a brisket a go since I have not done one yet on the Kamado. If I can find a decent price. Just saw a tiny one at Smith's for $6.99/lb....... Nope...... LOL


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 1, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Nice link! Of course they didn't have the Simple Truth Lump Charcoal. Did find a site where a guy had gone through 3 bags and said it was the best lump charcoal he had ever bought......
> 
> http://firewoodhoardersclub.com/forums/threads/my-favorite-lump.18854/
> 
> ...



You're gonna laugh, but go back to Walmart. They carry full packers and are usually under $3/lb.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 1, 2016)

LOL I reached my time limit I think for the next 3 months in that place today....... We may do another Costco run, not sure or the Smith's Marketplace up in town has the cryopack briskets and they are usually cheaper. I can cut it in two and freeze half.


----------



## geek (Jul 1, 2016)

You guys talking about charcoal and I'm here still debating whether to buy the darn pit boss Kamodo or the pellet grill [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 1, 2016)

The Pit Boss at that price (with the instant rebate) is the easy hands down winner. The Traegar has moving parts, a (very) small grilling area, less than stellar reviews.....


----------



## TXWineDuo (Jul 2, 2016)

Come on Varis in our wino competition cook-offs here no pellet dropers allowed  go for the lump!!!
Just kidding between us friends we have 2 big green eggs, a traegar, and a gasser oh and an old lady with a crock pot who won the meatloaf cookoff. 
Whatever you choose get the next size bigger!!! We got the medium BGE and everytime I cook slabs of baby back ribs I have to cut the last 3 bones off to fit the grill. I've been looking on craigslist for a good price on a large BGE.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 2, 2016)

You may have missed Varis's post a few day ago but Costco has the Pit Boss Kamado with an instant rebate for $399 regular $599. I picked one up several months back and love it. 24" diameter, same size as the XL BGE.



TXWineDuo said:


> I've been looking on craigslist for a good price on a large BGE.


----------



## geek (Jul 2, 2016)

Mike, it looks like they have "higher end" models on the Kamado?

What model is the Costco unit?

I was watching youtube videos and some have knobs to control the air flow on the bottom versus the unit at Costco has a basic air damper. I also saw the other units have a tray to remove the ashes, not sure if the unit at Costco has that ash tray, does it?


----------



## geek (Jul 2, 2016)

I just re-checked specs and it seems like the Pit Boss only carries 2 models, the PB K22 and the PB K24.
The PB K24 with 662 sq. cooking area seems to be the one sold at Costco.

My confusion was I guess bc there's another company that sells Kamado and the units are similar to the Pit Boss but have more bells.


----------



## geek (Jul 2, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Nice link! Of course they didn't have the Simple Truth Lump Charcoal. Did find a site where a guy had gone through 3 bags and said it was the best lump charcoal he had ever bought......
> 
> http://firewoodhoardersclub.com/forums/threads/my-favorite-lump.18854/



I am a member of that site and friend of a super mod....


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 2, 2016)

Kamado is being used sort of genericly these days for this type of grill. The Costco unit is 24" in diameter and has the slide open damper at the bottom. I don't know of any bells that the others have but the bottom line is this has what you need, it's a good size, well made and a hell of a deal with the instant rebate. I bet they are already sold out at Costco! You snooze, you......




geek said:


> I just re-checked specs and it seems like the Pit Boss only carries 2 models, the PB K22 and the PB K24.
> The PB K24 with 662 sq. cooking area seems to be the one sold at Costco.
> 
> My confusion was I guess bc there's another company that sells Kamado and the units are similar to the Pit Boss but have more bells.


----------



## geek (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah, the only reason I haven't bought it is the wife.
Since moving plans may be in the horizon then she doesn't want another toy to move [emoji23][emoji23]
The unit is definitely nice.

The other units I saw in YouTube have the bells and whistles.


----------



## geek (Jul 2, 2016)

Here's one from Vision Grills;

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f7hBrf_vRDc[/ame]


----------



## Steve_M (Jul 3, 2016)

So, what is everyones take on using lump charcoal vs briquettes for a low slow smoking process? I read somewhere, will search for it that briquettes are better suited for this type of cooking while lump would be better suited for grilling?

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 3, 2016)

Steve_M said:


> So, what is everyones take on using lump charcoal vs briquettes for a low slow smoking process? I read somewhere, will search for it that briquettes are better suited for this type of cooking while lump would be better suited for grilling?
> 
> Steve



To some extent, it depends on your cooker. I think some ceramic makers claim you should only use lump in their cookers. I have a Weber Smokey Mountain and use both. But I prefer briquettes on low and slow - I just feel you get a steady, lower temp more easily. I like to do high heat with lump because it gets hotter and has better reusability than briquettes. But I'll admit, I stock up when the Kingsford goes on sale.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2016)

The ceramic pits do all seem to recommend lump charcoal. I think it seems to last longer and produces less ash than briquettes. I am using a mix of about 30% Kingsford Competition Briquette / 70% Lump charcoal and then a stick or two of pecan on top for extra smoke/flavor. Seems to work well so far.

You can not use charcoal starter in a ceramic pit (clay is porous) so I start my fire outside the pit with a chimney starter and then add to the ceramic pit.



Steve_M said:


> So, what is everyones take on using lump charcoal vs briquettes for a low slow smoking process? I read somewhere, will search for it that briquettes are better suited for this type of cooking while lump would be better suited for grilling?
> 
> Steve


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow, that guys ribs were pretty over cooked IMHO! 300F is too hot for ribs!

I like the pull out ash drawer on the Vision. The Costco Pit Boss comes with a tool that fits perfectly into the bottom vent which is where your ash ends up. Before you start your fire you just insert the tool into the open wide open vent and scoop out all ash by pulling it towards the opening with the tool and into a catch pan for transfer to the trash.



geek said:


> Here's one from Vision Grills;


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2016)

Smoking good at the moment!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 3, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Wow, that guys ribs were pretty over cooked IMHO! 300F is too hot for ribs!
> 
> I like the pull out ash drawer on the Vision. The Costco Pit Boss comes with a tool that fits perfectly into the bottom vent which is where your ash ends up. Before you start your fire you just insert the tool into the open wide open vent and scoop out all ash by pulling it towards the opening with the tool and into a catch pan for transfer to the trash.



I do ribs at 275-300 pretty often. They come out great.  I prefer 225-250, but I often find myself shorter on time than I'd like to be. That extra 25-50 degrees knocks an hour+ off the cook time.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 3, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Smoking good at the moment!



Looking good. You're killing me. I'd wanted to do a pork butt tomorrow, but it's supposed to be a real soaker here.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2016)

We have some chamber of commerce (perfect) weather forecast for today and tomorrow. Had a nice rain on Friday afternoon but beautiful outside and not too hot for the weekend. Today is a better day for me for an all day smoke. Tomorrow have some places to be as they say. ::



Boatboy24 said:


> Looking good. You're killing me. I'd wanted to do a pork butt tomorrow, but it's supposed to be a real soaker here.


----------



## geek (Jul 3, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Smoking good at the moment!



Oh man, I have no plans for cook out today....you're killing me too....

That looks PRETTY with the background..!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2016)

Wait let me roll the Pit over in front of one of my loaded grape vines right by the patio..... 




geek said:


> Oh man, I have no plans for cook out today....you're killing me too....
> 
> That looks PRETTY with the background..!!


----------



## jswordy (Jul 5, 2016)

They used to have no limit, too, which is why I have bags and bags of it in storage still. I'll probably get some more, though... Sale is on through 7/6 at Lowe's, or until it runs out.


----------

